# securing your house in shtf



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Some like myself will attempt to stay put during shtf and am thinking of ways of securing the house. I thought about maybe boarding up some windows when things get bad any other ideas?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thick and thorny vegetation in your land scaping. Dogs will keep some unwanted visitors away as well as provide warning.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Depends on whether you are looking for ideas for before the disaster or stuff you can implement afterward. You can upgrade doors and windows, install security systems, etc. today and you are mostly limited by money. Afterward, depending on the disaster, you may need to establish watches and take other measures.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have 3M security film on all ground floor windows and have glass blocked a few. I have barb wired around all deck legs and bottom platform of my back of the
house deck. Doors have been re-enforced and additional slide bolt locks added. Outdoor motion detectors in place with battery back-up! A few other items in place
as well and think I'm about as ready as can be to bug in!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

This is something I think about too. Not really sure about. We have 3 Large dogs, that are really good at letting us know if anyone is around.
But, securing the windows and doors? IDK.
I don't want to install solid doors. The front and back are 1/2 glass, and I need the light and visibility from those.
Other than welding bars out of rebar for the windows...I got nothing.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We need to see out of the windows to be able to protect our house, so I can't see using 3M film, or anything that would keep you from seeing outside.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

The 3M film we have is completely transparent you'd never know it is there! I know it will only slow down a motivated intruder but what waits on the other
side is 100X tougher than the 3M film!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I too am planning to bug in as long as I can. I am looking at putting the 3m on the windows as well. I have a security system and I am fixing to pull the trigger on the upgrade. ( Cameras and motion outside ) I have recently started buying sheets of 5/8" Plyboard for the windows. I will store those and put them up as necessary when needed. I am thinking of cutting slits in them as well for both the upstairs and downstairs. I actually have a security guy coming next month to upgrade all the locks and doors. ( Always has been a concern. ) I am working on other things as well. Like SDF said. I won't make it easy for them to get to the house and they will have even a worse day once they do. Still, just the wife and I and maybe my Dad. A lot of house to cover. When they come in force, and they will eventually, I will have to be NOT HERE.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

We have roll down steel shutters on all the windows that are pretty tough and also block out all light. It would make a horrendous noise if anyone tried to mess with them. But our doors are weak and we need to work on that. Crunchy gravel in the driveway, and squeaky gates into the backyard. Heavy chains on all the paddock gates. "NO TRESPASSING" signs on all entry points. Open desert behind our property is packed with cholla cactus and there is no better barrier than that sticky stuff. The house is built of block, so it is pretty safe from bullets. Large water storage tanks, however, are great targets. Hopefully any idiot trying to break in would not want to destroy water tanks in Arizona.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Couple of things to consider for windows. First, they are one of the most common ways people break in, second, you need them to see and let light in and third, the fact is they will break and you'll need to replace the glazing.

I applied the 3m film to mine as well. However, I plan on sand bagging all my ground floor windows half way. I have sheets of styrofoam, plastic sheeting, tacks and gorilla tape to fix any breaks.

Here's how someone in Ukraine has their's setup. Bricks in the windows.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I haven't done this, but I was thinking of some sort of pepper spray bomb at all entrances.

I like the idea of battery acid, but that would land me in jail, if the neighbor's kid tries to steal beer from me, or what have you.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

IMO you can only do so much to your home. I live in a 2070 sq.ft manufactured home thats on my farm. If they want in bad enough they will achieve their goal. My front door is metal, the jam is wood & it swings in. So the jam I use door frame and hinge reinforcement kit along with the door club. My back door swings out, metal jam, metal door w/window. The window I had a welder make nice security bars to cover the window. I added 2 extra dead bolts 25" above & below the the original door knob & dead bolt combination, which gave me a total of 3 of them. I have several of solar powered outdoor 60w LED security lights w/ motion sensors on & around the house (heres the link if anyone is interested) Nature Power Solar Powered Outdoor 60 LED Security Light with Motion Sensor-22050 - The Home Depot
I built a secret room several yrs back. You'll be surprised what you can find and do with your interior of your home. My room is 8ft tall, by 8ftlong, and 52inch wide. I ran heating /air duct to this room, I keep water, food & supplies all my ammo & prepper arsenal along with 2 mesh type folding armchairs. Can some one live in this no, to retreat to yes..... temporary, to keep some of your prep's hidden yes.

This is why we having a solid contingency plans are a must. Also lining up risk assessment should be taken seriously too, to give you the information to stay put or bug out when and "if" a real threat happens. I believe your biggest asset in our prep's is our brain. Your safety depends on you being calm and rational. Emotions will get you dead.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Couple of things to consider for windows. First, they are one of the most common ways people break in, second, you need them to see and let light in and third, the fact is they will break and you'll need to replace the glazing.
> 
> I applied the 3m film to mine as well. However, I plan on sand bagging all my ground floor windows half way. I have sheets of styrofoam, plastic sheeting, tacks and gorilla tape to fix any breaks.
> 
> ...


couple of things ...

sandbag half way up the bottom windows .... if sandbagging outside - don't give the thug a "shelf" to boost themselves up - it's all or nothing .... if planning to pile sandbags inside - if you have a basement/crawlspace the average wood joist floor won't handle that concentrated weight - add additional I joists now and add more bracing prior to sandbagging ....

common element to almost all major SHTFs is looting with the potential of rioting/arson .... keeping someone from doing a Zippo job thru those 1st floor windows is critical .... I'd think about a full 1st fl window board up with concealed loopholes - sandbag to keep the random shots down .... have additional interior defense positions to cover the possible break thru .... do the majority of your observation & shooting from the 2nd fl ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Pike with the severed head of the last intruder at the base of my road hopefully will send the appropriate message. If not, let the games begin!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not really concerned about securing the house or property. That is the dogs job.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Keep an eye on free furniture or wood being tossed out in your area. You can cut it for firewood or add to window covering. I'm not a bug in fan because I have a great bug out, but you never know. I'd be sure to have your important supplies well hidden with shelves giving looters something normal. Have a safe room. Make sure your bug in doesn't look like the place to go.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Thick and thorny vegetation in your land scaping. Dogs will keep some unwanted visitors away as well as provide warning.


Even better is planting thick and thorny vegetation that produces food every year as well, such as thorn blackberries. These bushes work great under windows.

Remember, however, in case of a fire you may be going OUT that window.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Not really concerned about securing the house or property. That is the dogs job.


You have a bullet proof dog?


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Both the front and back doors are steel with no windows. Back door has a steel frame. Replaced the screws in the frame and strike plate with 3 1/2 inch long screws. The front room has 4 windows 4' X 4', 2 on the front and one on either side. The room is not much larger than the windows but gives good 180 degree sight. I cut plywood 2' X 4' to cover the bottom half then attached mini blinds to them. From the outside everything looks normal but it should be enough to slow an intruder down while I get a few rounds off. The 2 panels for the front are stored behind the couch and the 2 side panels are just sitting in place for now, not really noticeable. In a SHTF situation they would be screwed down and reinforced with 2 X 4's. My neighbors house is only about 6 feet from mine so I attached a wooden 6 foot gate to her privacy fence and it stays padlocked at all times. The other side of the house will get those window/door alarms with magnetic trip switch attached to some fishing line. Those door alarms are available for a buck at our Dollar Tree store. I want to build a triangle out of 2 X 6's that would fit under the front doorknob and the base braced against the base of the chimney.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I keep several hundred sandbags on hand. I also keep a few rolls of concertina and barbed wire around. If SHTF, I'd fill up the bags and stack them in front of my lower windows. I'd also string the barbed and concertina wire across my front yard, and along the top of my back fence. 

I'm planning on placing some good sized "landscape" boulders in strategic locations this summer to prevent people from rolling up on us in armored vehicles.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

For anyone boarding windows be sure to pre-cut small portables in the wood so you can see out and have a spot to shoot through if need be.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> For anyone boarding windows be sure to pre-cut small portables in the wood so you can see out and have a spot to shoot through if need be.


Remember, even a .22LR will easily go through a sheet of plywood.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Remember, even a .22LR will easily go through a sheet of plywood.


True. For me the plywood would be just so people couldn't easily see in or throw a rock through my window.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree, a .22lr will go threw plywood. Their isnt no prefect set up in post SHTF. Our best asset is our brain. We've chosen a life style were we become self-reliant that depends on continuously investing of time & research a long with equipment & supplies while learning new skills & accomplishing the existing ones. Thinking out side the box "realistically & logically" to maintain mentally NOT to be overwhelmed when a crisis happens. IMO you need a carefully look at only the possiblities and not to overwhelm yourself from quick emotional re-actions what could or will happen between reality & non reality. This is when you have to make inportant choices whether to say & fight or Bug Out. Never weight out any possiblity, but look at it logically & realistically this will only give you more information were your contingency plans will come in. Trying to fend off thugs in a stick built home or in my case a manufacture home isnt too smart. Fire comes to mind, NOT all openings will be covered and most likely you will be out numbered and out gunned. These are important risk assessments, this only add's positives for your contingency planning from a thorough analysis of the risks that may happen. Do I want to make my home stand out in post SHTF time more so than the others? Identify possible & logical threats, each of these will vary on a level. Prioritizing risks, is important & the most challenging of a contingency plan. Look at these possible risk and categorize them what is mos tlikely going to bring in the unwanted to the least likely to happen, logically & realistically. Fortifing your home is one thing making your home obvious is another. Trying to fight off thugs who want your prep's is a long shot, and some time the smartest thing to do is getting out when you can, when it is the only shot you have


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Going to slaughter a rabbit and cover my German Shepherd's muzzle and coat in the blood, and keep her in the backyard.
Posting signs all around the area that there is a quarantine in effect with hazardous bio-waste all around. (more rabbit parts)
Might use some blood to paint a message on the garage door, "DON'T OPEN DEAD INSIDE"? (2 points to the first to get that reference)
Maybe scatter clothing and empty drawers on the lawn, give it that "already looted" look.
Toss some Cheetos around randomly in the grass for authenticity.

Ya know, basic "STAY AWAY" type stuff.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Going to slaughter a rabbit and cover my German Shepherd's muzzle and coat in the blood, and keep her in the backyard.
> Posting signs all around the area that there is a quarantine in effect with hazardous bio-waste all around. (more rabbit parts)
> Might use some blood to paint a message on the garage door, "DON'T OPEN DEAD INSIDE"? (2 points to the first to get that reference)
> Maybe scatter clothing and empty drawers on the lawn, give it that "already looted" look.
> ...


LOL whats up with the Cheetos?

Also the quote is from Walking Dead?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The pic is an example of what ours and every neighborhood around here for miles looks like. Sucks to be in such a population dense area but it's where we're at for the next few years. Circumstances dictate that this is where we'd make our stand. I believe we could weather several low-level disruptions. If it's big, we're screwed - like many others. I've come to accept that I can only do so much given our current home and family member needs. It is what it is.

Our home is concrete block with impact glass throughout and the external doors are impact fiberglass. In addition we have accordion shutters covering every opening. Like most people we could be burned out but I like our odds for fast moving looters/rioters. Four dogs will alert us to any uninvited guests and we too have some nasty wire ready to run along the inside of our six foot wooden fence. Bricks and sandbags are ready to be deployed if necessary. I continue to read, learn and think of ways to improve.


----------



## Device Unknown (Jan 23, 2015)

One tier of defense is with explosive devices. Of course I am referring to POST collapse. Simple claymore type devices strategically placed in potentially high traffic areas or areas where you intentionally funnel traffic. Use this on the inner tier. Alternatively you can use booby trapped notification (non-lethal) signaling devices such as smoke or signal flares to alert you or warn trespassers. 

We're a firm believe in NOT defending at the door. Defense begins at a minimum 300 yards out if at all possible, depending on your terrain of course.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have no expectation of my home to be defended from a breach assault.

Opsec


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I saw a youtube where a guy had a plan to cut out the drywall from interior walls to fit the inside of windows. He had it all planned out where to take the dryway that would fit each window. Interesting idea.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Going to slaughter a rabbit and cover my German Shepherd's muzzle and coat in the blood, and keep her in the backyard.
> Posting signs all around the area that there is a quarantine in effect with hazardous bio-waste all around. (more rabbit parts)
> Might use some blood to paint a message on the garage door, "DON'T OPEN DEAD INSIDE"? (2 points to the first to get that reference)
> Maybe scatter clothing and empty drawers on the lawn, give it that "already looted" look.
> ...


I like this idea! Make it look like you've already been looted, or have had a bloody confrontation! Now that's using your noggin!
I also like the idea of using electrical shock devices.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

The only thing I can see going wrong with making it look like you're already looted when you're not, is that it may look like your place is an easy target. An abandoned looking building is just asking for squatters who are looking for any kind of shelter and/or supplies. Other methods to make it hard to get at your stuff or encourage others to move on to easier targets would be the way to go methinks.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I hate to do it...but I saw one of the best "fortify your home" bits on Doomsday Preppers I think I've ever seen. Mostly because it didn't involve a castle, or some other completely ridiculous financial investment unobtainable for most of us. I mean really, how many here have a spare half million or more to build some crazy luxury "bunker"?

This episode, which I think was season two ??? and was in Virginia, the guy simply fortified his house with removable 3/4" plywood sheets pre-cut to fit his ground level windows. This was the same guy who made "homemade pepper spray" and tried using it out of a squirt gun. But I like the idea. Each sheet is marked as to which window it goes to. It's not super expensive. It can be stored away neatly when not in use. It's easily deployable and only takes a couple people to put up. Drawback is it takes a couple people to put up. But if you have advance warning or you don't like the way things are going, it doesn't take long to get it done.

But I liked what he did. Cut 3/4" plywood sheets and anchored them from inside using a 2x4 across the window frame and a large anchor bolt with large washers. It sucked the plywood tightly to the window and as shown in the episode, is ridiculously strong stuff. It won't stop bullets (what standard house will), but it will keep people at bay and out of your house, and unless you have a chainsaw, you're going to spend an inordinate amount of time trying to get in. At which point, I will have most likely killed you for your efforts. I would do the same for my doors. 

I think the only thing I would have done differently would have been instead of using a washer on the outside, I would have cut a 4 or 6" square piece of say, 3/8 or 1/2" steel plate, welded the bolt head to it, and used that as my external washer. This would prevent someone from using a hole saw to cut around the head of the bolt or grinding/cutting it off to get the sheet off the window. The point as I see it, is to increase the amount of time they would need to get in, thereby increasing their exposure to me shooting their butt.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

One need remember that barricading oneself in a combustible fortress is not a good idea. All the angry hoards have to do is burn it down around you.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

realisticly & logically is their any perfect way to defend your home from a group of marauders? Seriously.....a stick framed home has no chance against bullets. Hollyweird may protray bullets NOT penetrating couchs & people hiding behind tables, but that Hollyweird. Common rounds being used by marauders will likely be .556's & 7.62X39's both good rounds, both will do damage to a stick framed house. Your walls will NOT stop a 154gr. 7.62X39 @ the fire rate of 40 to 50 rds/min from a semi auto AK 47. You can stack all the plywood up you want those 154's will just fly right threw it and hit a love one or you. This is reality & their is no way out of this predicament, you stack sandbag on the interior of your home, bottom line your floor will not take the weight, you stack them outside up to your bottom of the window, you are just going to bring the attention to the marauders to you, same with plywood or any other fortifed mod's you do to your exterior of your home. All this just brings attention to your home & you. Now the best thing is what someone suggest IMO is to make your home look like it was ran-sacked (looted). Remember Hollyweird puts their twist to what an WROL scenario is. Their a few made for TV movies that are pretty close how things will be...realistcally IMO (1.) After Armageddon (2.) American Black Out by National Geographic. These I have to say are the most realistic of what possibilities how society & WROL would be. 

I just dont see any prefect way of saving your protecting your home from a gang of marauders or looters. If they want it bad enough they will get it. This is why we have contingency plans


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> One need remember that barricading oneself in a combustible fortress is not a good idea. All the angry hoards have to do is burn it down around you.


This is true and it is a concern no doubt. When SHTF my immediate neighbors (most of them) we are going to set up a watch and who ever is coming into our area
and trying to do harm will have to survive us! Most of my neighbors are equipped with at least several AR's. AK's, hunting rifles R700 etc, 12GA, M1A's, 45ACP handguns. I won't say what I have but it WILL leave a mark! I feel fairly confident we'll be just fine unless the bad guys numbers overwhelm us. Until then continuing with the preps and standing by!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since I'm most likely bugging in, here is what I plan to add to help make people look elsewhere.
View attachment 10189
taped to my doors
View attachment 10190
taped to road signs outside my subdivision.
View attachment 10191
taped to road signs outside my subdivision.
View attachment 10192
Taped to neighbors doors
View attachment 10193
taped to my doors
I would also try to make my hose look as if it has already been looted. And a few neighbor housses too


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

For those of us who don't have at least a single layer brick exterior plywood panels to cover the windows is probably the best we are going to be able to do. Heck,,,, even with a brick exterior wall thick plywood is probably the best you'll be able to do to defend your windows. 

I think I'll keep a few sheets of 3/4" plywood in the shop. Fairly inexpensive and we all know than in most emergencies (from hurricanes to looters) one of the 1st things to disappear out of the stores is plywood.

And for those of us who have solar power (lights long into the emergency) blacking your windows out using something like plywood is almost a requirement to avoid announcing that you have electricity in a starving world.

Hope I never need it but $110 for 3 sheets sounds like good "insurance" for me.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

stillacitizen2 said:


> I hate to do it...but I saw one of the best "fortify your home" bits on Doomsday Preppers I think I've ever seen. Mostly because it didn't involve a castle, or some other completely ridiculous financial investment unobtainable for most of us. I mean really, how many here have a spare half million or more to build some crazy luxury "bunker"?
> 
> This episode, which I think was season two ??? and was in Virginia, the guy simply fortified his house with removable 3/4" plywood sheets pre-cut to fit his ground level windows. This was the same guy who made "homemade pepper spray" and tried using it out of a squirt gun. But I like the idea. Each sheet is marked as to which window it goes to. It's not super expensive. It can be stored away neatly when not in use. It's easily deployable and only takes a couple people to put up. Drawback is it takes a couple people to put up. But if you have advance warning or you don't like the way things are going, it doesn't take long to get it done.
> 
> ...


I know that guy! My suggestion to him was to simply use a long carriage bolt so it couldn't be turned easily from the outside. The all-thread he used could be removed with just a wrench. Of course part of his plan was to be shooting marauders from the second floor windows so that would make wrenching a little difficult.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

salt-n-pepper said:


> you have a bullet proof dog?


Super dog ! :star:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Fortifying you home is a good ideal as long as it doesn’t look fortified from the outside. Unless you know they are coming and you’re taking a stand. I think I would at least have one room that was bullet proof. You can use sandbags to make a wall or barrier inside a room.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

what I'm saying is what could you do realisticlly that you can afford to make your home harder for marauders?, On other forum some were saying boobie traps (pungie sticks) steel plates, concertina wire to me these are NOT logical nor preventatives. Just just tell some one you have items here that you dont want them to have. These still dont stop bullets penetrating the interior of your home. IMO buging in is the best bet until you dont have that choice anymore. Then the decision come to fight or take flight (bugging out). We all dont want to leave our homes, we become preppers because of issue we are facing as awhole, we make all of our preparations around our property in our homes they will provide a lasting source of resources. I know I feel this way....but when reality is opting me no choice in the matter then I have to go with reality for the survival for me & my wife.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't believe that my wife would support the idea of steal plate or sandbags in our house prior to a shtf event. For those lucky ones that have such a wife, how do you maintain OPSEC when the family and neighbors come over for sunday tea?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Sometimes fortifying means "controlling their path of movement"

My property is deep/narrow. I have it set up in such a way that in one central location I can see the entire back yard, and because of how I planted trees and shrubs, I know the easiest route. There is also a worn path I take that could "influence" their route. 

I will NOT be able to stop them. But I can slow them down and limit their movement. 

If they really wanted my house/preps, and I am forced out, I will be the one burning my house down. Let them get NOTHING!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I don't believe that my wife would support the idea of steal plate or sandbags in our house prior to a shtf event. For those lucky ones that have such a wife, how do you maintain OPSEC when the family and neighbors come over for sunday tea?


I'm lucky as wife supports what I have done around the house. She still thinks I go overboard on preps but doesn't say much. We are lucky as our house is in a very unique setting
and is more of less carved into a steep hill with a good size creek out back and nothing but trees on all sides except the center front. No-one can see what I have in place from any of the neighbors
houses and I usually direct any visitors to the top deck where they cannot see what I have down low. The only comment I have ever gotten was from our "Bug" guy who comes out several times a
year and likes my system. The only thing anyone may be able to see out front are the motion detectors and I have them hiding in little birdhouses and so far no-one to my knowledge has
figured that out. like I said we are lucky to have such a unique setting I'm sure a more traditional house and lot would be much harder to hide what you have.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

ARDon said:


> realisticly & logically is their any perfect way to defend your home from a group of marauders? Seriously.....a stick framed home has no chance against bullets.


It's true. Not only are wood-framed houses unable to stand up to small arms fire, they're incredibly vulnerable to flame, too. A well placed Molotov Cocktail would burn most conventionally framed houses to the ground. This is why I think it's important to have a decent number of sandbags on hand. Stacking sand/earth bags around the exterior of a stick-built house would make it much, much more resistant to small arms fire and flame. Having a metal or tile roof would also be a good idea.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a question about how well a house lined with exterior brickwork would stand up against small arms fire. Pistol fire I'm fairly confident would be absorbed, but rifle fire would be another issue. Does anyone have any thoughts or insights to this? I'm just curious is all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> I have a question about how well a house lined with exterior brickwork would stand up against small arms fire. Pistol fire I'm fairly confident would be absorbed, but rifle fire would be another issue. Does anyone have any thoughts or insights to this? I'm just curious is all.


Yes. Go ahead and build a mockup of a wall system using brick, 7/16 OSB or Plywood, 2x4 16" oc then 1/2" drywall. Load up your AR and give it a few rounds of 5.56 62 gr and you'll find out that a traditional residential wall does not stand up too well to small arms fire. Then for fun, hit it with a .308 or 300 win ultra mag.

Then for fun do the same with cinderblocks, all it takes is a few rounds of 5.56 but only one .308
Below is the rear of the backstop of my shooting range the first week that I built it. I shot 5.56 62 grain and .270 win 130 grain rounds and many of them penetrated completely through a standard railroad tie 7"x9". Think you're safe in your home behind your walls? Think again

View attachment 10210


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks Slippy for your post, this is reality......I've came across in the past that some will NOT accept this nor want to. This is importants when bugging in to know the extreme power & force of these weapons that can cause to a home even hidding behind a car.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Yes. Go ahead and build a mockup of a wall system using brick, 7/16 OSB or Plywood, 2x4 16" oc then 1/2" drywall. Load up your AR and give it a few rounds of 5.56 62 gr and you'll find out that a traditional residential wall does not stand up too well to small arms fire. Then for fun, hit it with a .308 or 300 win ultra mag.
> 
> Then for fun do the same with cinderblocks, all it takes is a few rounds of 5.56 but only one .308
> Below is the rear of the backstop of my shooting range the first week that I built it. I shot 5.56 62 grain and .270 win 130 grain rounds and many of them penetrated completely through a standard railroad tie 7"x9". Think you're safe in your home behind your walls? Think again
> ...


Take that same concept, and apply it to your automobile. I've seen some of those rifle rounds penetrate a small engine block. Car doors have almost no stopping power either.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

this isn't a AR vs AK , just to show the power of these weapons.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's face it. In the end many a prepper along with everyone else will have a very bad day when and if any of this comes to fruition. The prepared will survive longer as apposed to those who have not prepared at all. But, in the end I can see even the prepared, even the ones far removed from the cities, will succome. Oh sure, some will survive. But, It's not only the lack of law and the gangs. It will be the disease, starvation, and lack of medical care. It's going to be a bad day. One can only do thier best to stay alive and survive. I Intend on doing everything in my power to do just that.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

very well put Prepared One.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

You beat me too it Don. Here is a video I like


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

great video


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sorry, was there a video on here about the AK versus the AR?

I was completely distracted by the Daisy Duke lookalike. :distracted:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mmmmmm Me like shooting holes in cars.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Let's face it. In the end many a prepper along with everyone else will have a very bad day when and if any of this comes to fruition. The prepared will survive longer as apposed to those who have not prepared at all. But, in the end I can see even the prepared, even the ones far removed from the cities, will succome. Oh sure, some will survive. But, It's not only the lack of law and the gangs. It will be the disease, starvation, and lack of medical care. It's going to be a bad day. One can only do thier best to stay alive and survive. I Intend on doing everything in my power to do just that.


This is the truth! If life turns as ugly as a Rawles book, most ... not many are effed, myself included. We're prepared to bug in for a month without any trips to the store for food, water, meds or other basic supplies. What we're not likely to survive is an all out collapse without societal restoration or a determined attack by a large group. I can accept that because the fact is, nobody lives forever.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

so the question remains, how thick do the sandbags have to be to stop a 30 cal bullet? I'm worried that the narrow dimension of a sandbag would not be enough.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> so the question remains, how thick do the sandbags have to be to stop a 30 cal bullet? I'm worried that the narrow dimension of a sandbag would not be enough.


Since 30 cal's aren't created equal (M1 Garand v M1 Carbine) you might want to research the one that concerns you the most.

ETA

Never mind. Here you go:

http://www.theboxotruth.com/the-box-o-truth-7-the-sands-o-truth/


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I like his recommendation: 60 feet of sand. LOL


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

All of the defensive preps which can bee seen by looters from the outside say one thing: "There is something worth trying to take in my house". Better to have a house just blend in to the environment and not look like fort Knox...I like the idea to make your house look unattractive, already looted, and disease ridden. I have red food dye and if I see people I plan to come to the door with "blood" pouring out of my nose and mouth and scream "Help me! we are all really sick in here!"


----------

